# Is my puppy a real APBT



## Jones14 (Jul 10, 2018)

I got her a few months ago and the people I got her from told me she was APBT.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

If you don't have pedigree papers, there's no way of knowing for sure. Cute little gal & I hope you have years of great times with her!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:goodpost: I'll second that advice.

Joe


----------

